

GoDaddy Uses ICANN Domain Verification for (Dirty) Marketing Purposes - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/03/13/godaddy-uses-icann-domain-verification-for-marketing-purposes.aspx

======
nickb
I have all of my domains under GoDaddy and this company's making me nervous.
GoDaddy's become a liability.

Anyone suggest a different registrar? One that will not steal your domain or
shut your down because someone complains?

~~~
delano
I just transfered all of my GoDaddy domains to <http://www.enomcentral.com/>.
A good friend of mine has had a merchant account with them for years with no
problems. Their interface is is pretty good too.

Transferring out of GoDaddy is a challenge though (but it feels great once you
finally rip your domains out of their cold, dead hands). They make the process
convoluted and confusing, hoping you'll give up. But don't give up (never give
up!). Here's what you have to do:

\- log in to GD and go to the domain manager. Go to each domain individually
and check to see if the domain privacy proxy is turned on. If it is, it means
that your whois info is being proxied by <http://domainsbyproxy.com/> (it
seems to be a sister site to GD). You need to find your account number for DBP
which they would have sent to you when you reg'd the domain. You need to login
to DBP and disable the proxy for all of your domains.

\- Go back to GD and you'll notice the proxy is now off (magic!). You now need
to unlock each domain and get an Authorization Code for each one by clicking
the send Auth Code By Email link on the domain screen. Most (all?) registrars
will request this when you initiate the transfer.

\- Go to your new registrar and initiate the transfer (this is where you'll
need the auth code).

\- The new registrar will send an email to the administrative contact for the
domain(s) confirming the start of the transfer. You may have to wait up to a
day or so to get this.

\- GD will send an email confirming the transfer is started. You can also
check GD periodically because eventually they will display your domains as
Transfer/Pending. Go to the My Domains page, mouse over the Domains tab and
click pending transfers. Select all of your domains and click the
"Accept/Decline" icon (it's a very confusing icon) and choose accept
(obviously) and be sure to click all the Okays.

And you're done! If you use GoDaddy's DNS servers you may have to reconfigure
your DNS and mail settings (maybe someone else has experience with that?). If
you already use a 3rd party for DNS and mail then the transfer shouldn't
affect your site/email.

~~~
nickb
enom seems to have some issues as well:
[http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/03/09/025222&f...](http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08/03/09/025222&from=rss)

~~~
gscott
When you get a domain through enom the spam starts automatically but they do
have a great api at least.

------
tim2
Not to mention that there isn't even an "ICANN Domain Confirmation" link on
the &*&^ site!

They're hoping you'll get bored looking for it and drop some money.

~~~
amichail
There is. But it might take a bit of time to notice it.

~~~
tim2
Ah it's an image. That was way to hard to find.

------
redorb
pretty bad, but they aren't a netsol :)

